
Show HN: How should I buy my next phone - korynunn
https://howshouldyoupayforyournextphone.now.sh
======
korynunn
Made another little calculator, this time for deciding the best way to pay for
a new phone.

Here's what I got to for my own usage:
[https://howshouldyoupayforyournextphone.now.sh/#eyJlcnJvcnMi...](https://howshouldyoupayforyournextphone.now.sh/#eyJlcnJvcnMiOnt9LCJpbnRlcmVzdFJhdGUiOjAsIm5hbWUiOiJHb29nbGUgUGl4ZWwzWEwgNjRnaWciLCJjb3N0UGVyTW9udGgiOjk5LCJsZW5ndGhPZlBsYW5JbsUZcyI6MjQsInByZXBhaWRDzTMzMMZFT2ZQaG9uZSI6MTM1MH0=)

